# Pear Cake



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello All you wonderful people!
I Have a customer who wants a pear cake, and I just cannot find anything that I could use. Its intended for a birthday cake so it needs to have strength and be stackable, but it needs to taste good. My first thoughts were to use just a basic white cake with a pear filling but then it occured to me that the pear might be too soupy and would aborb into my cakes and make them soggy. 

Another thought I had was that often times some people (nobody I know) would substitute applesauce into their cake and I know the texture of that applesauce would be similar if I were to make 'pear-sauce' 
Any thoughts or ideas here?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Google for  an Apple Cake recipe and then pick the one that used the most raw chopped apples in the cake batter. Now simply replace the chopped apples with chopped pears and you will have what you are looking for.


----------



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

But what sort of pear should I use? Bosc? Barlett? D'anjou?
What should I frost this with?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

It is hard to tell which of the pears mentioned has the most pronounced pear-taste.Just make sure the pears you pick are ripe,I would even say over-ripe to get the strongest pear aroma into the cake-batter.

A cream-cheese frosting mixed with some cooked pear puree would be my choice of icing.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention  that you should be vey careful with cinnamonin the Pear Cake batter.

Cinnamon might be too strong of a flavor and can overpower the delicate taste of any pear.


----------



## thia27 (May 8, 2011)

Dan,

I would bake a white cake, replacing 1/3 to 1/2 of the butter or oil in the recipe with pear sauce. Then I would fill it with pear butter between the layers. For the frosting, I like Berndy's suggestion of cream cheese, maybe adding a little bit of pear brandy to the frosting.

Use a standard apple sauce and apple butter recipe, substituting pear and I would make both very smooth instead of chunky.

I agree with Berndy, too much cinnamon may overpower the pear, so I would go very lightly.

I think Bosc pears would be best in this, since they tend to be more juicy and flavorful.

Let us know how it turns out /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

